# Weight of the nation (HBO)



## EtobicokeFA (May 13, 2012)

Anyone heard about the new HBO documentary Weight of the nation (HBO)?


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2012)

Seems to play up on the fear mongering, just like every other documentary on obesity. :doh:


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2012)

I have HBO but do not have time to watch this drivel. I accidentally watched a commercial about the series and they said obesity was going to destroy America and crush our country. 

Good Lord, what's wrong with thses people? I gave up trying to crush America twenty years ago when I realized that if my air conditioning quit working and I couldn't get anymore movie rentals, I would need to protect my standard of living. 

If these silly psuedo scientists think I am going to destroy our country, they must be missing some critical brain cells or have been standing too close to their electron microscopes again.

And if HBO wasn't running Game of Thrones and True Blood - I would take my money I give them and burn it in the backyard.


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2012)

Double post - please excuse.


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2012)

I thought it was a great John Mellencamp song! Seriously, though, obesity could crush and kill our country, if those damned employers and insurance companies don't stop pushing obese people out of jobs and on to the street!


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 15, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Seems to play up on the fear mongering, just like every other documentary on obesity. :doh:



Yeah, I agree. I heard about this on the Colbert Report the other day.:doh:


----------



## Fish (May 15, 2012)

Yeah, I saw the bit about it on Colbert too. As expected, the guest pulled out his big, yellow blob of fat to plop on the table to make everyone gasp. 

Same crap, different day.


----------



## pepsicola93 (May 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yeah, I saw the bit about it on Colbert too. As expected, the guest pulled out his big, yellow blob of fat to plop on the table to make everyone gasp.
> 
> Same crap, different day.



They did the same thing back in health class.


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2012)

Fish said:


> Yeah, I saw the bit about it on Colbert too. As expected, the guest pulled out his big, yellow blob of fat to plop on the table to make everyone gasp.
> 
> Same crap, different day.





pepsicola93 said:


> They did the same thing back in health class.



(SNARKFONT)Ya' think anyone, these days, would even admit that fat has useful functions in the body?


----------



## moore2me (May 15, 2012)

These anchors, TV show shock jocks, and weight loss gurus are guilty of wasting a useful national resource. In my part of the country, a blob of fat (pork is preferred) can be ground with deer meat to make the best burgers in the world. Also, fat is useful to rend down and make a great batch of fried chicken and other tasty fried foods. They shouldn't be allowed to waste valuable parts of supper/recipes/and other fats to carry around and plop it down on TV screens.

And heads up among member of the DIMMER peanut gang. This whole hunt down fatty and is smelling to me like the fires did in the Salem Witch trials. It is also starting to sound like the beatings and torture chambers screams during the Spanish inquisition. Do we know where Captain Tripps is right now? He may be planning to tie us to a nuclear bomb in Vegas. And God forbid our third branch of government (legislative) decides to give us to the Mexican drug cartels to be used in some of their artful, mutilated body displays to frighten the enemy team. Or, perhaps the man will come up with an isolation location (like Devil's Island) where fatties are dumped off and left to live (preferrably die) on their own - away from America (so we won't crush it). If Congress is thinking of going this route, they should study the history of leper colonies for the last couple of thousands of years. You can get some useful tips reading history.


----------



## Fish (May 16, 2012)

pepsicola93 said:


> They did the same thing back in health class.



Which is extra silly as it assumes that ANYTHING you pulled out of the body at random would look all pretty plopped down on a table.


----------



## FA Punk (May 16, 2012)

Wow, the first time I'm happy I don't get HBO:happy:


----------



## FA Punk (May 16, 2012)

Fish said:


> Which is extra silly as it assumes that ANYTHING you pulled out of the body at random would look all pretty plopped down on a table.



I don't know, my math teacher's boobies looked pretty good when she plopped'em on our table during algebra!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (May 17, 2012)

FA Punk said:


> Wow, the first time I'm happy I don't get HBO:happy:



This is my point. HBO is usually better than this. 

If this was on the usual channels, I would have written it off within seconds.


----------



## moore2me (May 17, 2012)

EtobicokeFA said:


> This is my point. HBO is usually better than this.
> 
> If this was on the usual channels, I would have written it off within seconds.



EtobicokeFA, I agree that HBO normally has great documentaries - it is one of the reasons I subscribe to their station. However, I have spent years watching these docs and there are some "stinker" among the "roses". Some of the more memorable docs that I probably did not watch and could find no socially redeming reason to watch them. (A partial list is below.) Keep in mind that this is my opinion only & the shows (mainly the porn) generate plenty of audience participation - especially during sweeps week.

*M2M's partial list of HBO Docs to avoid:*

1. Canines, abuse, etc & Dealing Dogs
2. West Memphis 3  The Paradise Lost Series, Purgatory
3. Sex Crimes Unit
4. Koran by Heart
5. Autopsy
6. Bagdad ER
7. Addiction
8. Central Park Birders
9. Celibacy  the Catholic Church, etc
10. All Aboard  Rosies Cruise
11. Autism  the Musical
12. Dirty Driving  Thundercars 
13. Pornucopia
14.Taxicab Confessions
15. Weight of the Nation


----------



## Mishty (May 17, 2012)

I watched the whole series and seriously walked away feeling scared,which rarely happens for me. I think it was because I watched it with my Mama who's 53 super morbidly obese and all the things they kept saying were hitting her in the face. 

Stupid free HBO for Dish Network for a week,got me all riled up and shit. 


:doh:


----------



## Waikikian (May 17, 2012)

...HBO is the channel for "Game of Thrones," which has a number of well-fed characters, though the series, now in its second season, has not yet presented the fattest character in the original novels, Lord Manderley, who is described in one book as needing a special double-wide chair but by a later novel needs one three times wider than usual.


----------



## moore2me (May 18, 2012)

Waikikian said:


> ...HBO is the channel for "Game of Thrones," which has a number of well-fed characters, though the series, now in its second season, has not yet presented the fattest character in the original novels, Lord Manderley, who is described in one book as needing a special double-wide chair but by a later novel needs one three times wider than usual.



Plus, the real heavy weight or "500 lb gorilla" in GoT is the master of all - George Martin. 

View attachment george martin.jpg


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (May 22, 2012)

We just cancelled HBO so I'm not missing anything.Do we really need this type of journalism?Can't we just live and be happy?


----------



## FA Punk (May 22, 2012)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> We just cancelled HBO so I'm not missing anything.Do we really need this type of journalism?Can't we just live and be happy?



No, but a better movie channel yes lol!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (May 26, 2012)

I've seen part of it, for the purpose of critique. And from what I've seen so far, this review is fairly accurate: Not enough focus on the food industry; _way_ too much body-shaming in the name of "concern."

Also, I couldn't help but roll my eyes at the claim that BMI was about "body fat percentage."


----------



## MissAshley (May 27, 2012)

Waikikian said:


> ...HBO is the channel for "Game of Thrones," which has a number of well-fed characters, though the series, now in its second season, has not yet presented the fattest character in the original novels, Lord Manderley, who is described in one book as needing a special double-wide chair but by a later novel needs one three times wider than usual.



It's also sexist as hell.


----------



## Omega (May 30, 2012)

I also know that generally anyone watching this series, won't look up or know that the government changed bmi guidelines. In 1998 they say over 25 million americans classified as normal weight and not at risk became overweight when the government lowered bmi guidelines.


----------

